

Paul Ceglia's Big-Firm Lawyers Just Ditched His Case Against Facebook - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-paul-ceglias-big-firm-lawyers-just-ditched-his-case-against-facebook/

======
Natsu
Part of me wonders if the big name firm was only a PR stunt to generate news
and angle for a settlement. My other theory is that they found out something
about their client that made them want out of the case. There could be other
reasons, too, of course, but it makes me wonder.

~~~
huckfinnaafb
Great PR to jump in a high profile case and then let everyone see you walking
out on your client!

------
vessenes
Ouch. It seems Ceglia's old firm agrees with Facebook's. This case is
basically over, what with Facebook coming right out and saying it can prove
the documents are forgeries.

------
panacea
So whether his claims are true or false (obviously they're incredibly likely
to be false), he stands no chance now. No other firm is going to touch his
case with a ten foot pole.

~~~
bravura
Except, perhaps, the firm of Jeffrey Lake of San Diego.

Have you read the article?

'The document filed in court today indicates that Ceglia has acquired a new
lawyer, Jeffrey Lake of San Diego. Contacted about the change by paidContent,
Lake didn’t say anything about why the change took place, but did say in an
email that he would have a press release out tomorrow, adding: “In the
meantime we are pleased to confirm that our firm has been retained to
represent Mr. Ceglia to bring this case to trial so that a jury may review the
evidence and decide the case on its merits.” '

~~~
panacea
Busted. I didn't read the whole article. I should have qualified my statement
to say 'big name' law firm.

~~~
moheeb
I'd recommend just reading the article next time. It is much easier than
coming up with each and every asscovering phrase you might need.

~~~
panacea
I just checked. I read 1/2 the article including this paragraph:

>It’s generally not a good sign when a plaintiff or defendant in a lawsuit
keeps changing law firms. It can suggest there’s problems with either the case
or the client is particularly tough to deal with. In the course of the past
year, three different law firms have signed on to Ceglia’s case, gone through
the evidence—and then dropped it.

I hardly think I can be accused of not RTFA. The new lawyer bit should have
been flagged somewhere in the top half.

